# Cutting a straight line



## Edwin (Mar 11, 2010)

I just started a project that requires me to cut out some windows that have to be straight. It is Toys and Joys pattern 126 Hydraulic crane. If you look at the pattern I am cutting the windows of the cab. Ed


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't know how thick your material is, so I'm not sure if a router and flush trim bit would be applicable? If not, scrollsaw or fret saw close to the line and then file it to finish?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Maybe build a "pattern" from straight pieces- to form an opening- then do what Ed suggested with a small trim router and a bearing bit.

Of course, if you would like to buy a new toy- a Laser Cutter would be perfect for this!


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

How many do you plan on doing? If just this one build, the scroll saw/fret saw/jig saw option and filing/sanding to line might be best.

If you are going to crank out 3, 4 or more of the toys, a pattern and trim router sounds like best option. You would still cut with some type of saw close to the line and then use the pattern/router.

I do like the laser cutter idea  Always look for projects requiring new, cool tools


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd use a scroll saw. Keep in mind that you can always clamp a straight edge to the table of a scroll saw and get a very crisp line if you go slow. You might also need to score the line with a knife first which will prevent tear out.

If you don't have a scroll saw, here's what I told a new woodworker a few weeks ago during his visit to my shop. I said, "you don't need to own all these tools…you just need to add beer to the shop fridge when you come over to use them."


----------

